# Fragen zur Logitech G11



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffies

Ich wollte mir die Logitech G11 zulegen, aber vorher habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zu der Tastatur:
-Kann ich an die USB Hubs an der Hinterseite Beispielsweise eine Logitech MX518 anschließen? (Ich habe gehört die USB - Anschlüsse haben wenig Power!)
-Funktionieren die Musik Steuerelemente mit Winamp? (Bei iTunes ist das ja nicht der Fall)
-Gibt es das Add-on für die G15, damit sie zu der Musik passend blinkt, auch für die G11?
-Und die letzte Frage, "kann man die Tastenbeleuchtung verschieden einstellen, das z.B nur W,A,D und S beleuchtet sind?"

Danke schon mal im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Max


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ja an den USB Hubs kannst du die Maus anschließen.
Die Musik-Steuerelemente gehen mit Winamp.
Nein das Applet das die G11 blinkt geht nicht weils für die G15 ist und die G11 sowas nicht unterstützt.
Und nein Die Tastenbeleuchtung kannst du nicht einstellen. Höchstens 2 Helligkeits-Stufen.

So far


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Danke
Kennst du vielleicht Andere Add-ons für die G11?


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Es gehen keine Appletts für die G11. Habe bestimmt schon 30 getestet. Liegt dadran das bei der G15 ne Software die sozusagen die Basis dafür bildet installier wird, bei der G11 ja nicht.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ja an den USB Hubs kannst du die Maus anschließen.
> Die Musik-Steuerelemente gehen mit Winamp.
> Nein das Applet das die G11 blinkt geht nicht weils für die G15 ist und die G11 sowas nicht unterstützt.
> Und nein Die Tastenbeleuchtung kannst du nicht einstellen. Höchstens 2 Helligkeits-Stufen.
> ...


Ich hab die G11 udn kann sagen:
stimmt ich hab meine G5 an der tastatur dran
stimmt ziemlich praktisch, stellt sich sogar automatisch ein, musst ud nicht selber machen
stimmt wegen nicht ausreichender verkablung, kannst aber auf der taste mit der man die helligkeit einstellt snach der musik rumhämmern ^^
stimmt (und das leuchtet stärker als G15)

lg


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

Ja sicher stimmt das, hab die G11 ja selber :/


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Februar 2009)

Wieso denn überhaupt eine G11 wenn es schon G15 (später noch die G15 refresh) bzw. G19 gibt?


----------



## Max der Orc (6. Februar 2009)

Die Musik Elemente sind mir wichtig und die gibt es doch nicht bei der g15 oder?
Oder soll ich mir lieber die G15 holen?


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2009)

Ist nicht der Unterschied zwischen G11 und G15, zu mindestens die 1.Version des Bildschirmes.

G11 = G15 nur ohne Monitor.
G15 = G11 + Monitor.
G15R=G15Alt nur weniger G-Tasten.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> G15R=G15Alt nur weniger G-Tasten.


Und orangene statt blauer Beleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer hat schon n orange beleuchteten PC ? ^^


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2009)

Man kann die Tastatur auch umbauen und blau leuchten lassen.


----------



## Max der Orc (7. Februar 2009)

Garantie ist dann aber weg


----------



## Wagga (7. Februar 2009)

Blau sieht schöner aus aber aktuell leuchtet meine Tasta nicht, demzufolge wäre selbst Orange eine gute Sache im Dunkeln.
Ich überlege mir die G15 zu kaufen, gibts die überhaupt noch oder nur noch die Refresh?

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Max der Orc (7. Februar 2009)

Es gibt nur noch die refresh, bei ebay gibts die  aber noch (Schweine teuer manche gebrauchte gehen für über 100 Euro weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Schau hier: http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid...-All-Categories


----------

